
Ask HN: If Juniper found the responsible programmer, could they sue them? - sqldba
And how would the situation change if that programmer was under a request&#x2F;order by the government?<p>Is there any precedent for this kind of action?
======
davismwfl
Well if the programmer was internal and regardless of whether acting on his
own or for a state would be subject to both criminal and civil liability. I am
not a lawyer but it has been done before in other companies.

The US government wouldn't protect this individual likely, as they want
deniability. They may assist in trying to reduce his criminal charges but even
that is remote.

If it is found that the person actively engaged in selling access to the
exploits it also changes what charges could be brought from my understanding.
And if they were paid by another government it could get even worse if they
are found.

------
aurizon
Russian, Chinese, Israeli or US government? That said, whoever inserted this
may have used a stealthy method so no tracks can be found, although one would
expect version backups will leave some tracks - UNLESS THOSE TRACKS WERE
ERASED. I would expect exhaustive real time backups, off site, might be in
use, so any tracks get frozen in time,,,.and can not be erased.

Some sort of detailed search must be underway as we speak...

------
atmosx
Probably off topic, but since we're in the 'sue' domain: What I wonder is, if
my locked-down (in order to avoid OpenWRT installation) SoHo router gets
exploited by a well known bug and I suffer psychological and physical (as in
money) damage, can I sue Linksys for NOT allowing me to install a SECURE
software?

------
staunch
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Chinese_spy_cases_in_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Chinese_spy_cases_in_the_United_States)

------
kosikfl

      Would I be able to sue  them that's a good question?  I know it's Google and Microsoft  and then the UK government and of course  US .  If so would anyone be able to get me a good lawyer ?  That's a hard thing to need someone that would work on the results of the case only .

------
kosikfl
My name is Michelle Kosik and I'm the one you're referring to and I never took
any money from any government . I've never done anything wrong .

